# Finishing Poplar



## todd4390 (May 20, 2014)

I'm building a coffee table using these poplar boards and am nearing the finishing stage of project. As everyone probably knows poplar has a lot of yellow/green color in it and I'm trying to find a stain that will warm these yellow/green colors just a tad so that the dark grain in these boards doesn't turn too dark on me. Does anyone have any ideas on this?


----------



## pjones46 (Mar 1, 2011)

Try this approach Make Poplar Look Pretty. It was wriiten by one of the countries best, Kevin Southwick, and no he is not an L J member.

Also look at this, Finishing Tips #1: Blotch Control 
There are many blotch controls out there and eveyone trys too tout theirs….way to much money. This you can make yourself without all of the sales pitches. You can even use a watered down water base clear acrylic laquer as a blotch control and the sanding process used with the PVA Blotch Control.

You also might look at my Blog entry as there some other good links you may find of interest.

Hope you have some scrape wood as test first then do. Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

Shellac and paste polish. A stain on that wood IMHO would be a sin!


----------

